

Reprimanded ex-teacher sweeps Batavia school board race - jliechti1
http://www.chicagotribune.com/suburbs/batavia-geneva-st-charles/news/ct-tri-batavia-teacher-elected-school-board-tl-0416-20150411-story.html

======
jliechti1
This was the previous discussion on this case.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5784990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5784990)

